# What is this finished product called?



## jessicacarr (Mar 25, 2011)

Please read everything I did and tell me, if you know, what the finnished product is.
In a skillet over medium-low heat, I cooked/sauteed tomatoes and onions which where seasoned with salt and pepper.  Once they were pretty soft I let them cool a bit then pureed it all, veggies and oily juice and all, in the food processor.  
What is that finished pureed product called?  If it is some common household term, I will feel silly, of course.  But I am wondering if it is called something a little different.
Anyhow...
Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2011)

Tomato puree with onion.  Were you thinking something different?


----------



## jessicacarr (Mar 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Tomato puree with onion. Were you thinking something different?


 
I wasn't thinking anything specifically different.  However, some simple foods often have a somewhat common other (and sometimes foriegn) name to them.  For example, garlic mayo is also called in the native Italian form...aioli.  And somehow, I was thinking there might be another name for these tomatoes pureed.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 25, 2011)

Nothing comes immediately to mind.  Someone else may have an idea.


----------



## jessicacarr (Mar 25, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Nothing comes immediately to mind. Someone else may have an idea.


 
You have always seemed pretty knowledgeable, so if you aren't thinking of it...it probably isn't there.  lol.  If anyone does know anything though...feel free to enlighten us! 

Thanks alot Andy


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 25, 2011)

Sugar free catsup?........j/k


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh. That is called Pomodorioni.

I'm lying. I just made that word up.....did you believe me for a second? .nyuk nyuk.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 25, 2011)

I would just call it a sauce.  Or maybe some of our Italian friends might call it a gravy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 26, 2011)

Sofrito de Tomate or fried tomato sauce


----------

